# WOW!!! Sucker trip (w/pics)



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Drove past Omer, nobody there, went farther up north by my grandpa's and caught a ton. One after another for 6 hours. Had to quit, me and my brothers arms were way sore. They were running big time!! Just one school after another going up river. Reds and whites. Used small treble with red yarn, couple split shots 2 foot up. Not one sole there. Also sponge worked great too. seeyalater

First here is one from Mill Creek a week or so before....we got about 20 that day...all whites there.










Here is farther up north..










We did get alot of whites too. 










Just a beautiful day, and the river was high and healthy!!










We seen thousands go by us.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

I love that last photo. I don't even target suckers and that has me drooling. Thanks for the report and pics.

Chip


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Man that first fish is a hawg, how big was it?


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

You must have been way upstream of Omer, to find water that clear.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

A couple hour or so drive North of Omer. The creeks and rivers up there are still running. seeyalater


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

wow that looks like fun...very cool pics
thanks for sharing


----------

